# Guaranty Cycle Company bike photos, only ones I've found



## barneyguey (Apr 28, 2019)

Anyone know who owns this bike?


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 11, 2019)

Anyone have a Guaranty bicycle?


----------



## barneyguey (May 15, 2019)

This can't be the only bicycle with a Guaranty badge?


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2019)

I "guarantee" it isn't


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2019)

Love this one! Currently working on this Huffman for a customer.


----------



## Tikibar (May 25, 2019)

From the interwebs...

https://mohistory.org/collections/item/resource:605193




DATE: 1933-05-21
DESCRIPTION:
Horizontal, black and white exterior view showing a large group of boys, young men, and two young women posing with bicycles outside of the Guaranty Cycle Company store at 108 North 12th Street (later renamed Tucker Boulevard). Mr. Rehm, one of the owners, is in front on the left. Signs on the building advertise Pierce, Emblem, and Iver Johnson bicycles, as well as the Guaranty Cycling Club headquartered at the store.


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

Tikibar said:


> From the interwebs...
> 
> https://mohistory.org/collections/item/resource:605193
> View attachment 1004258
> ...



Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

I have a similar photo, maybe taken at the same time, or cropped from that photo.  Thanks for showing it to me. Now I know the date the photo was taken, location of the store and the name of one of the owners. Cool!


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2019)

Another nice badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 1, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Another nice badge.
> 
> View attachment 1008120



Thanks for the photo. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## LBurkmier (Aug 13, 2019)

I just picked one up , any info? 
Possible date ? 
Not much info on the web.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2019)

Tube.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2019)

LBurkmier said:


> I just picked one up , any info?
> Possible date ?
> Not much info on the web.
> 
> View attachment 1046249



That looks like a 1960's model to me.


----------



## LBurkmier (Aug 13, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That looks like a 1960's model to me.



What would be a fair asking price? Is $45 too much?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2019)

Girls light weight bicycles from the sixties don't bring much money. Maybe $20.00. If it was a Schwinn, you could get a little more for it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2019)

I just picked up a pretty rare Guaranty Stutz badge. I've only seen two of them so far. Barry





I'm always looking for head badge.

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Go to www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com and purchase the book, The Many Faces of Schwinn.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 17, 2019)

Saw this different style badge - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/guaranty-bicycle-head-badge-1861584578
And another bike - https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-guaranty-bike-536654402


----------



## LBurkmier (Aug 17, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Girls light weight bicycles from the sixties don't bring much money. Maybe $20.00. If it was a Schwinn, you could get a little more for it. Barry



I thought maybe the rarity would add a couple bucks...lol


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## Bravo951 (Oct 21, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Anyone have a Guaranty bicycle?



I have a beach cruiser.  But the logo is a little faded and it's a sticker.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 22, 2020)

Bravo951 said:


> I have a beach cruiser.  But the logo is a little faded and it's a stick



Hello, how are you? I don't think they were selling Schwinn bicycles any more by the time they started using stickers. What kind of bike is yours?
Thank you. Barry


----------



## Bravo951 (Oct 22, 2020)

Guaranty but don't know what year.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2020)

Here’s a few.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2020)

bump


----------

